# Νίκος Τεμπονέρας



## curry (Jan 9, 2009)

Διαβάζω στο TVXS.gr σήμερα για τα γεγονότα των καταλήψεων του 1990/91 με αποκορύφωμα τη δολοφονία του καθηγητή Νίκου Τεμπονέρα στην Πάτρα. Τα θυμόμουν πολύ καλά τα περισσότερα αφού τότε οι περισσότεροι της ηλικίας μου συμμετείχαμε στις καταλήψεις. Απλά φρέσκαρα λίγο τη μνήμη μου. Αυτό που με αηδίασε όμως, και γι' αυτό παραθέτω και ολόκληρο το κείμενο με τονισμένα (από μένα) κάποια σημεία είναι το πώς αντιμετώπισε η ελληνική δικαιοσύνη τον δολοφόνο και το τι απέγινε.

Δεκαοχτώ χρόνια συμπληρώνονται σήμερα από τη δολοφονία του 38χρονου καθηγητή Νίκου Τεμπονέρα από μέλη της ΟΝΝΕΔ Αχαΐας κατά τη διάρκεια μαθητικών κινητοποιήσεων.

Το φθινόπωρο του 1990, η κυβέρνηση Μητσοτάκη ανακοινώνει πολυνομοσχέδιο για την Παιδεία που προβλέπει μεταξύ άλλων λειτουργία ιδιωτικών ΑΕΙ, κατάργηση της δωρεάν παροχής συγγραμμάτων, επιβολή χρονικού ορίου στις σπουδές, πιθανό περιορισμό του πανεπιστημιακού ασύλου, επιβολή ομοιόμορφης ενδυμασίας, έπαρση της σημαίας κ.ά.

Οι πρώτες καταλήψεις ξεκινούν στα τέλη Οκτωβρίου του 1990 ενώ, μέχρι τα μέσα Δεκεμβρίου, τα υπό κατάληψη γυμνάσια και λύκεια φτάνουν το 70% του συνόλου. Ταυτόχρονα γίνονται πολλές πορείες διαμαρτυρίας με συμμετοχή μεταξύ 10.000 και 30.000 ατόμων, σύμφωνα με δημοσιεύματα της εποχής.

Η κυβέρνηση ελπίζει ότι το κλίμα θα εκτονωθεί με τις διακοπές των Χριστουγέννων, ενώ ο υπουργός Παιδείας δηλώνει ότι τα προεδρικά διατάγματα δεν θα εφαρμοστούν για ένα τρίμηνο, έως ότου γίνουν «πλήρως κατανοητά» από μαθητές και καθηγητές. Σύντομα, οι τρεις μήνες γίνονται δώδεκα και το νομοσχέδιο τροποποιείται μερικώς, χωρίς αλλαγές όμως στα σημαντικότερα σημεία (πειθαρχικές διατάξεις, περικοπές κ.ά.).

Με το νέο χρόνο, όμως, οι μαθητές και φοιτητές αποφασίζουν τη συνέχιση των καταλήψεων στα ΑΕΙ, τα ΤΕΙ και σε 1.800 από τα 3.014 γυμνάσια και λύκεια της χώρας. Ως απάντηση, ο υπουργός Παιδείας, Βασίλης Κοντογιαννόπουλος, δηλώνει ότι όσοι συμπληρώσουν 50 αδικαιολόγητες απουσίες λόγω των καταλήψεων θα χάσουν τη χρονιά.

Στις 07.01.1991, ημέρα επανέναρξης των μαθημάτων μετά τις γιορτές, οι καταλήψεις συνεχίζονται ενώ η Ομοσπονδία Λειτουργών Μέσης Εκπαίδευσης (ΟΛΜΕ) κηρύσσει στάση εργασίας και καλεί τους καθηγητές να βρίσκονται έξω από τα σχολεία «για να συμβάλουν στην αποτροπή προκλήσεων που ίσως επιχειρηθεί να δημιουργηθούν» καθώς έχει γίνει αντιληπτό ότι ο κομματικός μηχανισμός της Νέας Δημοκρατίας έχει κινητοποιήσει ομάδες «αγανακτισμένων γονέων» για να «σπάσουν» τις καταλήψεις.

Από το πρωί της μέρας σημειώνονται μικροεπεισόδια μεταξύ γονέων και καταληψιών, καθηγητών και δημοτικών συμβούλων. Οι καθηγητές αρνούνται να βάλουν απουσίες στους μαθητές και ο υπουργός αποφασίζει την πειθαρχική δίωξή τους, ενώ την επόμενη μέρα, ομάδες ροπαλοφόρων εισβάλουν σε σχολεία και τραυματίζουν μαθητές, υπό τα απαθή βλέμματα των αστυνομικών οργάνων.

*Στις 08.01.1991, στις 19.30 το απόγευμα, στην Πάτρα περί τα τριάντα στελέχη της ΟΝΝΕΔ Πάτρας, με επικεφαλής τον τοπικό πρόεδρο της οργάνωσης Ιωάννη Καλαμπόκα, επιτίθενται οπλισμένοι κατά των μαθητών στην κατάληψη του Πολυκλαδικού Λυκείου, χωρίς όμως να επιτύχουν να διώξουν τους νέους.

Μία ώρα αργότερα, η ίδια ομάδα επιτίθεται κατά του 3ου Λυκείου και καταφέρνουν να απωθήσουν τους ελάχιστους μαθητές που βρισκόταν στο χώρο. *Σε λίγο, συγκεντρώνονται έξω από το λύκειο δεκάδες μαθητές, καθηγητές, γονείς, δημοτικοί σύμβουλοι της αντιπολίτευσης καθώς και ο δήμαρχος Πάτρας, Α. Καράβολας και ο βουλευτής Αχαΐας του Πα.Σο.Κ, Α. Φούρας.

*Τα στελέχη της ΟΝΝΕΔ αρνούνται να υποχωρήσουν από την «αντικατάληψη» και δηλώνουν ότι θα παρατείνουν την κατάληψη του Λυκείου μέχρι αυτό να λειτουργήσει ξανά κανονικά.* Σύντομα, τα πνεύματα οξύνονται και αρχίζουν οι συγκρούσεις μεταξύ των δύο πλευρών με εκσφενδονίσεις αντικειμένων, ενώ σημειώνονται οι πρώτοι τραυματισμοί.

*Γύρω στις 23.30 το βράδυ, ομάδα καθηγητών και γονέων επιχειρεί να μπει στο κτίριο. Με το άνοιγμα της πόρτας τα μέλη της ΟΝΝΕΔ επιτίθενται στον κόσμο με σιδερολοστούς, καδρόνια και τσιμεντόλιθους. Ο καθηγητής μαθηματικών και μέλος του Εργατικού Αντι-ιμπεριαλιστικού Μετώπου (ΕΑΜ), Νίκος Τεμπονέρας, πέφτει θανάσιμα τραυματισμένος, με ανοιγμένο το κρανίο από το σιδερολοστό του Ι.Καλαμπόκα.*

Μεταφέρεται στο νοσοκομείο κλινικά νεκρός και το πρωί της 09.01.1991 παύουν όλες οι ζωτικές λειτουργίες του. Στο νοσοκομείο μεταφέρονται επίσης άλλα τέσσερα άτομα σε σοβαρή κατάσταση και δεκάδες με ελαφρότερα τραύματα. *Η ομάδα του Καλαμπόκα εξαφανίζεται ανενόχλητη αφού η αστυνομία κάνει την εμφάνισή της, όταν τα επεισόδια έχουν τελειώσει. Οι αυτόπτες μάρτυρες καταγγέλλουν ως φυσικούς αυτουργούς τον πρόεδρο της ΟΝΝΕΔ Αχαΐας και μέλος του Δημοτικού Συμβουλίου Ι. Καλαμπόκα, το στέλεχος της ΟΝΝΕΔ Α. Μαραγκό και τον συντροφό τους Σ. Σπίνο.*

Τις επόμενες μέρες, η νεανική εξέγερση κλιμακώνεται και δεκάδες χιλιάδες διαδηλωτών συγκρούονται με τα ΜΑΤ στην Πάτρα, την Αθήνα και τη Θεσσαλονίκη, ενώ ο υπουργός Παιδείας Β. Κοντογιαννόπουλος παραιτείται. Στις 10.01.1991 κατά τη μεγαλειώδη διαδήλωση 50.000 ατόμων στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, τα ΜΑΤ επιτίθενται στον κύριο όγκο των διαδηλωτών. Οι συγκρούσεις διαρκούν όλη τη μέρα και, όταν οι δυνάμεις καταστολής επιχειρούν να απωθήσουν τον κόσμο προς το Πολυτεχνείο, οι διαδηλωτές αντιστέκονται και οι συγκρούσεις κορυφώνονται.

Βομβίδες ασφυξιογόνων αερίων των ΜΑΤ προκαλούν πυρκαγιά στο κτίριο που στεγαζόταν το κατάστημα ενδυμάτων «Κ. Μαρούσης», στην συμβολή Θεμιστοκλέους και Πανεπιστημίου. Οι πυροσβεστικές δυνάμεις που σπεύδουν στο σημείο για να σβήσουν τη φωτιά δέχονται επίθεση με χημικά αέρια από τα ΜΑΤ και αναγκάζονται να εγκαταλείψουν τις προσπάθειες, υποφέροντας από σπασμούς λόγω των χημικών. Όταν η πυρκαγιά σβήσει μετά τα μεσάνυχτα, ανασύρονται οι σωροί τεσσάρων πολιτών, μέσα από το κτίριο του καταστήματος.

Η ένταση συνεχίζεται για τα επόμενα εικοσιτετράωρα, με νέες πορείες, καταλήψεις και συγκρούσεις με τα ΜΑΤ, ενόσω ο Γ. Σουφλιάς, αντικαταστάτης του παραιτηθέντος Β. Κοντογιαννόπουλου στο υπουργείο Παιδείας, αποσύρει τα επίμαχα νομοθετήματα και ανακοινώνει την έναρξη διαλόγου για την Παιδεία «από μηδενική βάση», μέχρις ότου ο Πόλεμος του Κόλπου μετατοπίσει το ενδιαφέρον της κοινής γνώμης.

Ο συγκατηγορούμενος για τη δολοφονία Α. Μαραγκός, απαλλάχτηκε με βούλευμα, ενώ *ο Ι. Καλαμπόκας καταδικάστηκε πρωτόδικα από το Μικτό Ορκωτό Δικαστήριο Βόλου σε ισόβεια κάθειρξη για ανθρωποκτονία εκ προμελέτης - ποινή που σύντομα μειώθηκε και στις 2 Φεβρουαρίου 1998 αφέθηκε ελεύθερος λόγω "καλής συμπεριφοράς". Σήμερα ζει και εργάζεται στο Βόλο ως υπεύθυνος παραρτήματος της Εθνικής Τράπεζας.*

Πηγές: Ιός, Ελευθεροτυπία, Καθημερινή 

Δηλαδή, ο Καλαμπόκας έμεινε μέσα το σύνολο 7 χρόνια ενώ καταδικάστηκε για ανθρωποκτονία εκ προμελέτης! Και εντάξει, μπορεί να μην ήθελε να σκοτώσει (βέβαια, όσοι κρατάνε σιδηρολοστό και επιτίθενται εναντίον άοπλων ανθρώπων, τι άλλο θέλουν αν όχι το κακό των άλλων; Μάλλον εκεί θα είδε το δικαστήριο την προμελέτη...) και μπορεί πράγματι να ήταν σωστός άγγελος στη φυλακή.
Αναρωτιέμαι, πόσοι άλλοι πρώην κρατούμενοι (και μάλιστα δολοφόνοι) βρήκαν δουλειά στην Εθνική Τράπεζα (και σε οποιαδήποτε τράπεζα, δηλαδή); Και μάλιστα ως υπεύθυνοι υποκαταστήματος; 
Δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά, σε όλα, όπως πάντα... τα πρεζάκια, που αντιμετωπίζονται σαν εγκληματίες, μένουν πιο πολύ από κάτι τέτοιους στη φυλακή... κι όσο για δουλειά... 
Α ρε Ελλαδάρα... φτου στα μούτρα μας...

Αναρωτιέμαι πάντως πότε μπήκε στην Εθνική Τράπεζα ο τύπος αυτός... πριν ή μετά το 2004;

συμπλήρωση: φυσικά, το σχόλιο δεν αφορά μόνο την ΝΔ, αφού επί ΠΑΣΟΚ αποφυλακίστηκε ο Καλαμπόκας...


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2009)

Για την οικογένειά του ο Τεμπονέρας ήταν το μεγάλο θύμα αυτής της υπόθεσης. Δίπλα και οι «σωροί» [sic] των ανώνυμων πολιτών. Και τα «ισόβεια» [sic], που έγιναν εφτά χρόνια — και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά.

Για τους υπόλοιπους το μεγάλο θύμα είναι η παιδεία. Δεν θυμάμαι εκείνο το νομοσχέδιο και τις λεπτομέρειές του, αλλά νά που εδώ είμαστε ακόμα και συζητάμε κάποια πράγματα που αλλού θεωρούνται αυτονόητα: όχι ιδιωτικά ΑΕΙ, γιατί αποκλείεται να γίνει μια σωστή συνύπαρξη δημόσιου και ιδιωτικού, συνεχίζεται ο τραγέλαφος με τα συγγράμματα και τις αιώνιες σπουδές και το άσυλο αποτελεί τον γελοιωδέστερο θεσμό προστασίας βανδάλων. Γιατί σε τίποτα δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε λογικές μέσες λύσεις, μόνο αφήνουμε τους ηλίθιους των δύο άκρων να κάνουν κουμάντο. Ουφ, το 'πα και ξεθύμανα!


----------



## Elsa (Jan 9, 2009)

Μόλις πριν λίγο, στην λήξη της πορείας, έγινε χαμός στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Έπεσε ξύλο με το τουλούμι - και των περαστικών! - στην Ασκληπιού και αθρόες συλλήψεις μαθητών αλλά και των δικηγόρων που πήγαν να βοηθήσουν και τα κανάλια κάνουν την πάπια...
Όταν είναι να δείξουν λεηλασίες, σπασίματα και φωτιές είναι πρώτοι!
Καλά που υπάρχει και το ραδιόφωνο. Μόλις έγινε καταγγελία στο ραδιόφωνο του Άλφα οτι ένας ασθενής που βγήκε από την Κεντρική Κλινική στην Ασκληπιού δέχτηκε επίθεση από τα ΜΑΤ, τον έριξαν κάτω και τον εγκατέλειψαν αιμόφυρτο στο δρόμο...


----------



## curry (Jan 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> Για την οικογένειά του ο Τεμπονέρας ήταν το μεγάλο θύμα αυτής της υπόθεσης. Δίπλα και οι «σωροί» [sic] των ανώνυμων πολιτών. Και τα «ισόβεια» [sic], που έγιναν εφτά χρόνια — και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά.



Μα πού τα εντοπίζετε τα ορθογραφικά, απορώ... τελικά δεν είμαι καθόλου παρατηρητική. Με συνεπαίρνει το κείμενο φαίνεται (μα τα "ισόβεια" δεν κοκκίνισαν στον ορθογραφικό έλεγχο; Για το άλλο δεν το συζητάω, κλασσικότατο. Έχω τρομοκρατηθεί τόσο που πάντα το τσεκάρω πριν να το γράψω...). 



nickel said:


> Για τους υπόλοιπους το μεγάλο θύμα είναι η παιδεία. Δεν θυμάμαι εκείνο το νομοσχέδιο και τις λεπτομέρειές του, αλλά νά που εδώ είμαστε ακόμα και συζητάμε κάποια πράγματα που αλλού θεωρούνται αυτονόητα: όχι ιδιωτικά ΑΕΙ, γιατί αποκλείεται να γίνει μια σωστή συνύπαρξη δημόσιου και ιδιωτικού, συνεχίζεται ο τραγέλαφος με τα συγγράμματα και τις αιώνιες σπουδές και το άσυλο αποτελεί τον γελοιωδέστερο θεσμό προστασίας βανδάλων. Γιατί σε τίποτα δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε λογικές μέσες λύσεις, μόνο αφήνουμε τους ηλίθιους των δύο άκρων να κάνουν κουμάντο. Ουφ, το 'πα και ξεθύμανα!



Τώρα με τον Άρη "πυκνιοί καπνιοί" Σπηλιωτόπουλο, η παιδεία βλέπει φως στην άκρη του τούνελ... το τρένο που έρχεται (όπως έχει πει και κάποιος που δεν θυμάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή). Μα γι' αυτό λέω φτου στα μούτρα μας, γιατί αυτά μας αξίζουν από ό,τι φαίνεται. Αυτά και χειρότερα.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 9, 2009)

Όταν ο Αρούλης είχε ερωτηθεί τι του λείπει περισσότερο τώρα που είναι πολιτικός, είχε απαντήσει "η καθηγεσία". Στο Χάρβαρντ; Στην Οξφόρδη; Στην Εκόλ Νορμάλ; Στο Καποδιστριακό; Σε κάποιο ΤΕΙ έστω; Όχι, σε ΙΙΕΚ δίδασκε ο σύγχρονος Πλάτων. Οικοκυρικά, μάλλον.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 10, 2009)

curry said:


> Τώρα με τον Άρη "πυκνιοί καπνιοί" Σπηλιωτόπουλο


Οι καπνοί έχουν σκεπάσει και το έτος γέννησης στο βιογραφικό του Αριστόβουλου (Άρη) στον ιστοχώρο της Βουλής. 
Ο άνθρωπος είναι για τη Βουλή των Εφήβων...


----------



## curry (Jan 10, 2009)

Αριστόβουλο τον λένε; Κάνει μια χαρά ομοιοκαταληξία με το ζωντόβολο. Να ετοιμάσουν οι μαθητές/ φοιτητές/ σπουδαστές ανάλογα συνθήματα!


----------

